# I got bit of a problem



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i just finished changeing aobut 30% of my aquarium water, and i tested it with my liquid water tester kit. these were the following results:
ammonia - 1.5ppm
pH-7.5ppm
nitrite-0ppm
nitrate-7.0ppm

what do i do? change the water now, or should i wait til morning and change about 25-30% of the water again.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i changed my aquarium's water last night and then i tested it, and these were the results:
ammonia - 1.5ppm
pH-7.5ppm
nitrite-0ppm
nitrate-7.0ppm

what do i do? change the water now. or wait a while and test it agian.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

first off....what type of test kit are you using? Second....do you know what a "cycle" is? Did you make sure the tank was cycled before you put your fish in? What method did you use to cycle the tank? Third, is bio spira available to you anywhere close? If so, go buy some asap! Do you have any other tanks that have been up and running for a while?

And wrong forum.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> first off....what type of test kit are you using? Second....do you know what a "cycle" is? Did you make sure the tank was cycled before you put your fish in? What method did you use to cycle the tank? Third, is bio spira available to you anywhere close? If so, go buy some asap! Do you have any other tanks that have been up and running for a while?
> 
> And wrong forum.


i'm using the API liquid test kit. my piranha tank has been up and running for bout 5 or 6 months now, ik it is cycled. i think i can go buy some bio spira at Petsmart or Petco near me. my 55 gallon aquarium with my 12" tiger oscar has been running for bout 8 or 9 months, i raised him in there since he was about 3" in his tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Do you have "well" water or "municipal" water ??? If the answer is municipal and you tested immediately after the water change it is possible you are reading the ammonia that was added into your tank from your tap water. Most municipalities add chloramines to the water. Chloramines is basically a combination of chlorine and ammonia. You are probably reading that. Conditioners do not remove but only detoxify ammonia and chlorine to make it safe for your fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Duplicate topic from P-Discussion moved and merged with other topic


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Duplicate topic from P-Discussion moved and merged with other topic


k thanks. yes i have well water, ig ur right wen u said that i read the water right once i filled it up. wen do u tihnk i should test it again? i tested it aorun 10pm last nite. which right now it is 2:45 here.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since you have well water their should be no reason for ammonia. Did something change recently with your filter/s.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Since you have well water their should be no reason for ammonia. Did something change recently with your filter/s.










no, i just got done cleaning the tank and i checked the water about 30mins. - 1 hr. later after i changed the water. which the next day i checked the water and they were all a little bit above the perfect zone, so i'm a little confused about what happened.


----------

